# 10% off at Lowes



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

It's not actually a coupon. You have to go to lowes.com to redeem the code and a lot of time they don't work (or so customers claim).


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Funny. I was just coming here to post about the Lowe's coupon codes. We just discovered these recently. We've had good luck on these sites finding active coupon codes for Lowe's:

http://slickdeals.net/coupons/lowes/

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/lowes.com

470000000021460 is the code currently on the Slick Deals site., and when I applied it to items in my cart it did work. We've been buying assorted stuff for the house the past few months & have used these often.
They do expire, so when it stops working just look for a new one. We've found that there may be a week or two gap where no code is active. And they are only good for online sales, so we just order online and go to the store to pick everything up - they send an email when it's ready, so it's saved us time as well. And as much as I love wandering around Lowe's there's not always time to do so.


----------

